# Working Foreman Wanted in FL



## Treeman14 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Qualifications:*
5+ years experience climbing and rigging
Bucket truck and crane experience
Class B CDL 
Clean and sober
Drug free

*Benefits:*
Starting pay of $20 - $25 per hour or more depending on experience
Paid health insurance
Paid Holidays and Vacation
Paid Sick Days
Relocation Allowance
Full-time Year-round work
Friendly and Safe Work Environment

*About the Company:* In business since 1985
Clean, well-maintained equipment
Drug-free, EOE employer
Committed to quality work and safe practices
Plenty of room for advancement within the company

E-mail your resume to [B][email protected][/B]


----------



## vharrison2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Brett, best of luck! Send any extras my way!!


----------



## Treeman14 (Sep 3, 2006)

hmmm, nobody wants to come to Florida for the winter?


----------

